# Virtual Earth



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Windows has a program if your area is done, it's called WINDOWS LIVE LOCAL you can get a birds eye image of your house. Great resolution just like looking at a picture. Check it out once you zoom is as far as you can on road or aerial, then if your area is done you can go to birds eye view. Also on birds eye you can look at it from north, south, east, or westl. IF youve already seen it sorry, if not check it out, nothing to download like google earth. http://local.live.com/


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I can get to my road, but has no homes, left out again.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!

That is a better resolution than Google Earth, at least for free. At the 70 yard resolution, I can clearly see my drive way and wood pile.

I love it!!!!!

Tim action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice, Paul!









Some of the images are the same as Google Earth uses, but not all of them.
And the resolution looks a lot clearer on this site!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very cool, and the best resolution I have seen of my house yet. However, the image was more than two years old because the Outback parking is missing!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I can't do it








Because I'm running on an Mac!

Don


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Really neat stuff but they haven't done our area yet .so, No closeup of houses.
Just empty streets.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The photos are alittle older, I just checked the dealership that I work at and the lot isn't lined up in that direction anymore....can't remember when it was last time.

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Steelhead said:


> Really neat stuff but they haven't done our area yet .so, No closeup of houses.
> Just empty streets.
> 
> sunny
> ...


Same in my case also.







Recon the "proverty belt" down here will get done last.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the pointer...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It has been bookmarked. Thanks

Thor


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

No details on my house. They even have the street named wrong.

I'm not surprised. At any resolution, there's not much to see out here in the sticks! Heck, we just got color film here a few years ago.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

That was cool


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm really shocked that they don't have Cottonwood, Idaho in the bird's eye view list. Heck they don't even have Keuterville or Dixie (yeah, those are real towns).


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Steelhead said:
> 
> 
> > Really neat stuff but they haven't done our area yet .so, No closeup of houses.
> ...


Us, too. But at least NH is on their map


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey sorry nobody else gets the bird's eye view,just don't send me the bird, It's new maybe you will be on soon. Worth a shot. Thanks for checking it out.


----------

